# New 2012 230Rs Newbie Question



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tomorrow we are going to pick up our new 2012 230RS. We are very excited as this will be our first unit. When we proceed with the "walk through" is there anything specific to look for with these? I plan on going over it with a fine tooth comb but basically I am just looking for some advice as to what to look for.

I am glad I found this forum and have already found a ton of great information. I look forward to talking with you all!!

Capt


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

CaptFX4 said:


> Tomorrow we are going to pick up our new 2012 230RS. We are very excited as this will be our first unit. When we proceed with the "walk through" is there anything specific to look for with these? I plan on going over it with a fine tooth comb but basically I am just looking for some advice as to what to look for.
> 
> I am glad I found this forum and have already found a ton of great information. I look forward to talking with you all!!
> 
> Capt


 look on the forum get a copy of the pdi inspection check list. plan on a few hours . wear some old clothes and leave the kids at home so you can stay focused


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can get my PDI document by clicking on the link in my signature below....then scroll to the bottom of my home page.

Check EVERYTHING









Bring notepad and camera....pictures/video are great to go back to when you ask yourself "how did he say to do that"?


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can get my PDI document by clicking on the link in my signature below....then scroll to the bottom of my home page.
> 
> Check EVERYTHING
> 
> ...


Thanks for the PDI walkthrough link and info. This will help greatly!!!!

Capt


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Dump a gallon of clean water down the toilet, then see if the black tank label is correct. Some joker, either at the factory or dealership, likes to reverse the black and grey labels. Take a sharpie and mark the pull handle. I used a silver sharpie.
JR


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Suggestions for the Pre-Delivery Inspection:

1. print out the list from Oregon_camper--it's VERY complete. He did a good job and his list may be the standard of the site. Send a copy of the PDI to the dealer so they know that you're coming prepared for a complete PDI, and can't be buffaloed into skipping stuff...A good dealer will grin and go along with you. If the dealer argues that the PDI document is not needed, be VERY careful. "PDI document not needed--we know what we're doing" should cause alarms to go off in your and DW's head.

2. Wear old clothes. Make sure your DW wears slacks or jeans so she doesn't flash the assembled multitudes!







You'll want to actually get on the floor and go under the TT so you see where stuff is, like the black and grey tank drain valves, the water system low point(s), the outdoor stove gas connection, and so forth.

3. Leave the kids home. They will get bored and distract you. If you have to take them along, contact the dealer and see if they can arrange for a day-time sitter. It's well worth $50 to have them out of the way. Our dealer (Holman in Cincinnati) arranges sitters when requested in advance.

4. Bring two flashlights, 4 pens, two notebooks. You'll leave a pen somewhere (it will be found in the pile of unmatched sox at home!). You'll need the flashlight for those dark corners where the PDI guy is pointing. You and your DW should each have a small spiral-bound notebook. Between the two of you, you'll get all the critical info down on paper.

5. Allow 3-4 hours to do it. But don't be slow--the dealer allows about 3 hours of the tech's time for the PDI, but if you're a newbie (as I was in 2009), read the PDI carefully in advance so you know what you're going to see and keep moving. Mine took 4 hours but we lucked out and lunchtime arrived after 2.5 hours. We brought a big cuppa back from the fast food joint and gave it to the tech. Never hurts to tell the mother she has a pretty baby!







Because we were attentive and didn't drag along, the dealer gave us the extra hour (which we needed) without argument.

6. We had the dealer mount the hitch ball assembly and install the hitch. Watch them do it and if you can, get a copy of the installation instructions from the hitch manufacturer and read them before you get there. That way you'll know what the tech is doing and can spot shortcuts, etc., before they affect your towing.

7. See if the dealer will allow you to camp overnight in the TT after the PDI and hitch installation. Our dealer put us "up against the fence" where there was 30a power. They filled the fresh tank and propane tank and we camped out overnight. We actually discovered a problem with the microwave push-latch for the door. They replaced the microwave with another new one in 5 minutes. An overnight will help you get used to the TT and you have the dealer's folks the next day to answer questions.

I think you'll find as we did that the tech appreciates "his" owners trying to learn and will give you good lessons. Of course, you and DW will start making a list of modifications that you absolutely have to do! This site is chock full of super suggestions and helpful photos of how to do it.

Have fun and we hope your new TT is everything you wish.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 12, 2012)

Capt,
We just purchased our first RV, and I think it's the same as yours. We are picking it up in two weeks, and I wanted to see if there were any issues, or thing that came up during your PDI that you would share with another noob.
Any notes or lessons learned would be appreciated!
Thanks,
Sterling


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Capt,
> We just purchased our first RV, and I think it's the same as yours. We are picking it up in two weeks, and I wanted to see if there were any issues, or thing that came up during your PDI that you would share with another noob.
> Any notes or lessons learned would be appreciated!
> Thanks,
> Sterling


Sorry i haven't got back to you, I've been traveling for work. Anyways, there were a few little things wrong that the dealer had to correct so i left the unit there. Mostly I just followed what others told me and used the PDI.

What was your experience?


----------

